# very scared



## gr8sk8r (Dec 25, 2019)

i have had ibs since my thirties no medicines agree with me. it is so hard i also fear that if i get seriously sick and cannot take any medicines to help me. what do i do heart disease runs in my family but it could be anything does anyone have these thoughts i am so nervous i stay home most of the time


----------



## Thomme (May 7, 2019)

Hi gr8sk8r.

I want to hear more about your story. How did your IBS first affect you? What is your very first memory of it? What scares you about heart disease and other illnesses? What does nervousness feel like to you?

It's good to meet you.

I am scared too!

Thomme


----------



## gr8sk8r (Dec 25, 2019)

i was just diagnosed with spinal stenosis and degenerative disk disease so with ibs i feel like my life is over the thought of ossibly ending up in a wheel chair i have nothing to live for i do have a great support system in family and frliends but it isnt enough for me


----------



## Hybo (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey gr8 your life will not be over at all. You will just have to adjust to your new normal. Life throws so nasty curve balls at us. Get in Facebook groups and talk to people going through the same shit


----------

